
Learn technology by solving real world production problem scenario - ganeshmani009
Feel free to star this repository to Reach a lot of developers. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ganeshmani&#x2F;solve_scenarios
Description:
As a developer, we all know how hard is it to learn a technology or programming language and become proficient in it. There are lots of resources and tutorials available to learn the programming language or technology.
But, I felt something is still missing in that part. There is something that is more than just building a Todo-List, Calculator App and a Snake Game.
That is Business Problem Scenario. Once I started to work on a Production Application. I was able to understand why I do that, why it matters. My previous Angular Experience helped me a lot to understand the Business Problem and My Personal Projects on React(Learning the Syntax) helped me to Solve the Business Scenario using React.
From this experience, I just thought why can’t I learn this production problem scenario in a tutorial or resources. what am I missing?.
Why can’t we have a platform like leetcode, TopCoder for solving just a business problem scenarios which helps me to learn and put it in my portfolio? I am still thinking about that(why).To start an initiative to address this problem. I have consolidated all the business problem scenario in a GitHub Repo. (Feel free to use and star it)
you can create a platform like Leetcode, TopCoder which helps the developer to solve this problem statement(Startup Idea).
======
ganeshmani009
[https://github.com/ganeshmani/solve_scenarios](https://github.com/ganeshmani/solve_scenarios)

